# No more loan-a-tool



## NateJetta (Mar 20, 2012)

I tried tackling my rear brakes this past weekend but Partsource told me they no longer do the rent a tool program. Does anyone know where else to get the caliper tool for the rear brakes? I have tried C-clamps and needle nose pliers in the past and it took way too long. I was quoted $107 for the tool which is kind of crazy for something I need for all of 10 minutes in total.

If anyone knows of a place to rent the tool cheap or even free would be great, it would be of much help.


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Powerbuilt-940407-Brake-Caliper-Adapter/dp/B004KEIG3K

I have used this tool on rear brake calipers. 
There are tool kits that come with a selection of this style tool in various sizes for around $60-$80.
On my Scirocco the pistons have a cast in hex that I just use a allen socket tool on.


----------



## NateJetta (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone knows of a place in the Markham/Toronto area that knows how to obtain one of these tools


----------



## NateJetta (Mar 20, 2012)

For anyone interested, I ended up finding a place in Pickering that sells the kit in the picture above for $30. It's a 13 piece kit (the 22 piece kit is $4 more). The place is called KapscoMoto.com. The loan-a-tool program from Partsource is on hold until the vendor sends them the new tool line which is currently on back order and all the old tools have been sent back so they have none for rental and they have no ETA when the new tools will arrive.

Hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

when you do compress that piston in make sure to open up the bleeder screw before doing it. You don't want contamination in the brake system fluid.


----------



## NateJetta (Mar 20, 2012)

turbine1986 said:


> when you do compress that piston in make sure to open up the bleeder screw before doing it. You don't want contamination in the brake system fluid.


Just did the brake job today, I'm going to be flushing te entire system since it's been awhile. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Open the brake system up and replace the brake fluid before replace the brake pads or doing other work. This keep old brake fluid from contaminating whatever new brake parts you may be installing in the system. Pumping out the old brake fluid and contaminates is also easier when the pads are old, and the pistons are extended, leaving more room for fluid flow.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have access to Harbor Freight I have kit from there and works great!
http://www.harborfreight.com/disc-brake-pad-and-caliper-service-tool-kit-18-pc-61381-10204.html


----------



## NateJetta (Mar 20, 2012)

NateJetta said:


> For anyone interested, I ended up finding a place in Pickering that sells the kit in the picture above for $30. It's a 13 piece kit (the 22 piece kit is $4 more). The place is called KapscoMoto.com. The loan-a-tool program from Partsource is on hold until the vendor sends them the new tool line which is currently on back order and all the old tools have been sent back so they have none for rental and they have no ETA when the new tools will arrive.
> 
> Hope this info helps someone else.





rcprato said:


> If you have access to Harbor Freight I have kit from there and works great!
> http://www.harborfreight.com/disc-brake-pad-and-caliper-service-tool-kit-18-pc-61381-10204.html


Already purchased.


----------

